

I hope pmarca doesn't continue posting quotes in place of thoughtful original content. - 8en

I started reading Pmarca because he is one of my personal heroes, and because he was one of the few guys that seemed committed to writing smart original content. Recently, I noticed a tendency to post re-post content with a 1 line descriptor. I know Marc is busy....what with selling his company for billions, funding twitter, and running Ning... but I'd rather see 1/3 as many posts that are all original, than see his blog become an amalgamation of repostings like so many other silicon valley rags. Marc doesn't have a comment form to save time, so I hope this gets to him. Quality is important; I think that's why PG's rare essays are immensely more valuable than the flow of half-baked banter coming out of blogs like GigaOm these days.
======
staunch
I love knowing what he's reading and what inspires his thinking. I don't think
these posts are in place of his original content, they're "extras". He's also
well-aware that these posts aren't as popular. He mentioned his incoming
traffic was way bigger with his original posts.

------
brlewis
Is your issue with the brainstorming quote that Marc didn't write it, or that
it isn't of the quality you've come to expect from the pmarca blog? Choosing
high-quality content is a valuable service. Quality and originality are
orthogonal.

The brainstorming quote may not have the wow factor of some of the pmarca
essays, but it's certainly relevant to people interested in startups, who
spend a lot of time talking about ideas.

PG has some thought-provoking non-original content on his site too, by the
way, e.g. <http://www.paulgraham.com/perils.html>

------
transburgh
It is hard to come up with original content on a continuous basis. Maybe Marc
believes that the quotes are repostings are relevant for his audience to read.
Regardless of the reasoning, keep up the good work Marc.

------
edw519
I don't care who said it, just what was said. The brainstorming post was just
the tonic I needed today.

